# Bully Beatdown show is fake



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 17, 2009)

fake "reality" television on MTV!? Who would guess?



Bully Beatdown Using Pro Stuntmen To Act Part Of Bully | MMATKO Mixed Martial Arts Videos, MMA Videos, UFC Videos


> I knew from the beginning that the show advertised for tough guys to apply and they would be chosen based on some sort of bully mentality towards their friends. I did not find out until a few days ago that not one of the bullies had in fact, ever bullied the actors that have played the part of the victims.
> 
> 
> I spoke with a friend that helped with the production of the show and was told that most of the bully/victim combo had never even met prior to the taping of each episode.
> ...


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 17, 2009)

IMDb Resume for Ryan Adam Kessman

Bully from the first episode



Performer Profile
Gender: 	Male
Height: 	6 feet
Weight: 	215
Age Range: 	18 - 24
*Physique: 	Athletic*
Hair Color: 	Brown
Hair Length: 	Short
Eyes: 	Hazel
Ethnicity: 	Caucasian, Mediterranean, Latin/Hispanic, Mixed, Middle Eastern


He looked pretty fat to me


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 17, 2009)

confirmed by Jason "Mayhem" Miller

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/?go=forum.posts&thread=1446796&forum=1&page=1&pc=18



> I have a confession to make.
> 
> Bully Beatdown is completely fake. Everyone on it is actors. Everyone involved with the show knows that it is fake and we script pretty much everything that comes out of their mouth. I have not yet got an executive producer credit, or a writer's credit- but I write the bully's dialouge myself. I will be E.P. on season two. That's right, our scripted fake show is suppossedly doing so well done that we will be getting a season two. Makes my stomach hurt that I'm selling this slop. I'm sorry.
> 
> ...





To me that sounded almost sarcastic, but at the same time defensive, but it is true....


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 18, 2009)

top


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2009)

Fuck MTV and their shows.  ALL of them seem fake.  Shit, the VH1 shows seem more real than the MTV ones.  

Ive never watched any of those dumbass MTV reality shows.  (recently)


----------



## Shae2K3 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can't tell wich reality shows are real anymore. 

But I can tell you that they all have to thank Cops and The Real World for making their asses famous.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 19, 2009)

So I went down to my basement last night after reading this thread.  I got really stoned, turned the tv on and of course... Bully Beatdown was on!  I knew the show was fake, but it was still pretty entertaining....


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, youre a teenager.  Its ok to be stupid.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 19, 2009)

i can remember like a vivid flashback type memory the moment i realized tv shows were fake. was before i started school.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 20, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> Well, youre a teenager.  Its ok to be stupid.





Man.... I love being a teenager.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> So I went down to my basement last night after reading this thread.  I got really stoned, turned the tv on and of course... Bully Beatdown was on!  I knew the show was fake, but it was still pretty entertaining....



It's Junk Food for the brain, just don't consume too much of it and you'll be o.k.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2009)

Most of these things aren't Reality TV but just extended Game Shows......It's like the Price Is Right with the same contestants for 6 month's straight mixed in with a little Jerry Springer.....

And that's the dude who really started the Reality TV craze, Jerry "Mother Fuckin'" Springer and his knock down drag out fights every show.  People got hooked on that and then it spread to every other network......


----------



## T_man (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't really read any of the posts including the OP but it doesn't strike me as surprising


----------



## Tom234 (Apr 21, 2009)

I love being a teenager.


----------



## lola1182 (Apr 22, 2009)

i've never even heard of this show..


----------

